# Gaggia classic brew pressure vs fine grind



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

First thing i did after getting gaggia was to set OPV to 9 bar. Then I tried various 'grind levels', varied 'amount of coffee beans' and 'brew timings' but havent fully satisfied with the espresso output.

One thing I have noticed is machine chokes pretty easily and i need to have very coarse (which I think is not appropriate for espresso brewing) grind to get anything out of machine. Does anyone think it is worth trying higher brewing pressure (12-14 bar) to get espresso when I grind finer (not very fine like turkish but decent for espresso brewing)?

Note: I have pressure gauge and i can see that machine is brewing at 9bar at the moment.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

What weight of ground beans you inputting? Sounds like you maybe overfilling PF


----------



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

I tried from 18g to 21g. From very light tamping to heavy tamping.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

How about going fine grinds and 16g?

What basket you using?

I'd be more inclined to go finer with less grinds


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I can't get more than 17g into my standard clsssic basket. Depending on the beans I usually am about 16g. Maybe the basket is too full?


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

sachin_rait said:


> Does anyone think it is worth trying higher brewing pressure (12-14 bar) to get espresso when I grind finer (not very fine like turkish but decent for espresso brewing)?
> 
> Note: I have pressure gauge and i can see that machine is brewing at 9bar at the moment.


It is likely that you will get LESS flow at 12-14 bar than at 9 bar. Higher pressures appear to compact the coffee bed and make it less permeable. As others have said, first try less coffee in the filter basket.


----------



## celticoffee (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi @sachin_rait, how did you get your pressure gauge? Is it new? Are you using it in the steam wand or portafilter? Perhaps it may have lost its calibration...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's a really large thread about the Gaggia PF gauge mod.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6174-Gaggia-Classic-Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-OPV-mod

This is what you're looking for to find out your pressure, and will help with adjustments

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Portafilter-Pressure-Tester-Espresso-Machines/dp/B00ONTGKNA


----------

